# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  ¿Cual es tu rio preferido?

## Miguel Angel RB

Hola, habro este hilo para que todos digais cual es vuestro rio preferido.
el mío: El río Mundo

----------


## ceheginero joven

El río Argos, ya supongo que sabréis por qué.


Un saludo

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Por que esta mas cerca ¿a que si?

----------


## ceheginero joven

No es solo por eso. Sus aguas bajan muy limpias, justo al lado de mi pueblo nunca se llega a secar, mucha vegetación... Y que salen buenas fotografias!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

El rio Argos aunque lleve poca agua es un rio que da gusto verlo.

----------


## ceheginero joven

En la actualidad no lleva mucha agua, pero cuando llueva, unos pocos días después, el agua baja muy limpia y en gran cantidad, uno o dos m3/sec

----------


## ben-amar

El rio Genil, Singilis, Xenil, "mil Nilos";
Comienza siendo un hilo de agua para acabar siendo el sosten, la preocupacion, la esperanza y el sin vivir de buena parte de Cordoba y Sevilla.

----------


## sergi1907

El río Brugent, en Tarragona.

Lástima que no siempre lleva buen caudal, pero cuando lo hace es una auténtica maravilla.

----------


## FEDE

Para mi, sin duda es el Guadalquivir.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Con tanto regadio, tanto arroz, marismas y  tanto puerto, el Guadalquivir sin el Genil no es nada, machote  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Ya lo sabéis chicos...
Desde donde quiera que nazca... su parte Extremeña, su parte Manchega, su mayor parte Andaluza... Cuando se desborda, cuando se seca...
El gran río:

*EL GUADALQUIVIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## perdiguera

Yo no tengo, realmente, un río preferido.
Pero sí que tengo un mar: el Mar Menor.

----------

